# Topeak DynaPack DX Seat Bag - ok to mount on carbon seat post?



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been commuting to work a few times a week and my back gets super sweaty with a backpack.

I decided to purchase a Topeak DynaPack DX Seat Bag. It's really cool because it just hooks onto the seat post. It's just big enough for me to carry my clothes, lunch, and tubes/pump.

I was about to install it when I was reading the directions and it says IMPORTANT NOTES:
DynaPack is not suitable or intended to be used with carbon fiber seatposts.


I wish that they would have stated this on their web page which listed the product details. I have a carbon seat post.


I ride Profile aero bars mounted on to carbon handlebars and I have no issues.

Carbon fiber is really strong, do you think mounting this bag (2 lbs) plus clothes and lunch (3 lbs) will cause damage to the carbon seat post? I could purchase an aluminium seat post, but wanted to see what ya all think.


Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Why take a chance?

Just think about what could happen if at some point in the future if that seat post shatters-perhaps many miles after you have quit using that bag that damaged the post in the first place.

Get an aluminum post to use with the bag.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

What MB1 said. Get an aluminum post and keep the bag mounted to it. Mark your saddle height to make swapping posts super easy.

It's way too easy to over torque on a carbon post, damage it by twisting the rack or whatever. Just doesn't seem worth taking the chance to me. Seat post failures are a nasty business.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

agree with Scott B and MB1


----------

